# Buying Drugs for IVF - Abroad?



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
My DP (34) and I (42) are about to attend our first IVF consultations: one in the UK and one in Eastern Europe. We need to keep the costs to a minimum and are not eligible for NHS IVF treatment.
Because we haven't actually seen a consultant yet, I have no idea of the drugs which will be prescribed, although I do keep seeing the same drug names mentioned on here; it's all just a bit hazy for me.
So what I am wondering is whether we would save money by buying the drugs that we will require abroad, but am worried about doing this, as it is an unknown quantity for me.  So I wondered whether there are known, safe, reliable sources of IVF drugs online or abroad. I'm not sure where to start and I am a bit wary about internet pharmacies.
I did see a thread about saving money on drugs, but the pharmacies recommended seem to be UK based, and I wonder if the UK is the place to buy drugs, since we seem to pay a premium on so many things here compared to Europe.
Thank you for reading this far I look forward to hearing from you
Daisy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Daisy,

Your clinic will give drug prices.  You would be hard pressed to get a prescription filled here in the UK from an Eastern European clinic.  Even though chemists are legally able to fill prescriptions from European countries if they are satisfied it is a valid prescription most do not.  There is an internet pharmacy in Italy that will fill prescriptions and they will send you a price list if you email them.  I don't have the web site to hand but if you search here on FF (there is a search button at the top) for "Italian Pharmacy" you should find it.  

Good luck.  Hope you have a short infertility journey.

Almamay


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Daisy

Just a very quick reply I'm off to bed now zzzz.  I'm just about to have tx abroad, I did enquire about buying drugs from abroad but as the value of the pound is so poo at the mo the prices where through the roof.  Also don't forget about delivery charges from abroad. 

I went to my GP with the list of drugs required and he very kindly put the majority on an NHS px (my hero).  It's always worth a visit to your GP just to get him on board.  The ones that are most expensive seem the ovary stimulating drugs (Menopur and Fostimon for me) I priced around, mostly UK pharmacies, and Fazeley in Tamworth was by far the cheapest (£1270 inc £9 next day delivery charge).  I'm sure there is a thread on the IVF board re: drug prices.  Good luck hun.

Nics xx


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Just wandered on this thread as not been on a while can help you with this one. I'm having tx in Kiev and use a Pharmacy in Italy. Can vouch for them that reliable and competitive. My clinic faxes the prescriptions direct to them which you could ask your clinic to do or have them fax the prescription to you to send direct. Don't know if they accept email prescription, may well do or can post it if time isn't an issue.

The name is Farmacia Cerati and contact there is Monica, very effecient and helpful and will email you list of meds and prices. Pay for cheaper slower delivery or overnight courier for 30 euros. Tel no is ++39 0 141 982653 and email is [email protected]

I saved a lot going through them, not so much this time due to poor exchange rate with the euro but one of those things.

Done my good deed for the day   Good luck

Bewley x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Ali's pharmacy in Shadwell, East London also has competitive prices and will prescribe from an Eastern European prescription

It pays to shop around as different drugs are different prices at different chemists - so the best place for puregon might not be the best place for gonal F or other stimms drugs etc

I tried Italian pharmacy but with the strong Euro at the moment there was no saving and the benefit of getting them in the UK is less concern about the package not arriving etc.

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I am going to see the clinic at the end of this month and the doctor mentioned that I would pay for the drugs when I visited, so I presume I will be able to buy them there. 
It may be quite a fast turnaround, as I am due AF a few days after visiting and really need to push on, so I might not have time to order them here. Hopefully, they will be quite reasonable in Hungary. 
Best wishes
Daisy


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Daisy

Like Bewley, I also use the Farmacia in Italy.  They have also been very competitive and competent in delivering right drugs at the right time to me. 

I do have some other sources in the UK which I can pm you if you want to further research it.

Out of interest, would you mind telling us which clinic in Hungary you are going to?

Podbean
x


----------

